# How old were you when you had/will be having your first baby?



## leigh5tom

Just out of curiousity :)


----------



## amjon

I'll be 33.


----------



## nikki2512

was 20 when found out i was pregnant and had ds1 1 week exactly after my 21st,had my 2nd ds at 23 years old x


----------



## Fruitymeli

i was 17 when i had my son
this time il be 21


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I had my first 2 weeks after my 16th birthday.. the day before my GCSE's started, typically! Gosh.. those chairs are hard!! :haha:


----------



## leigh5tom

I'll be 20, just wanted to see how I compare to other B&B users :) xxx


----------



## magrace

I was 18 when pregnant, had my daughter 4 days after my 19th b day!


----------



## tannembaum

DD was born two days after my 24th.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I was 21 with my first son
23 with my second son
30 with my third son
and 40 when I got pregnant(Totally unexpected) with my daughter Ava , sadly i lost her in March at 18 weeks:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## JoJo_2012

I was 18 with my first, this time I'll be 28 :)


----------



## Lucy22

18 for my first, 22 for this LO :flow:


----------



## Seity

Oh sure, just lump us 35 and olders ;) :rofl:


----------



## chellebelle12

I'll be 27, this is my first. It seems old.


----------



## DaisyBee

I turned 30 3 days after megan was born. I will be 33 when this baby is born.


----------



## Whitbit22

24 :)


----------



## citymouse

34. The days are long but the years are short, lol!


----------



## icehunny

I was 19 with my first, trying for number 2 now and i'm 29 now


----------



## leigh5tom

Andypanda6570 said:


> I was 21 with my first son
> 23 with my second son
> 30 with my third son
> and 40 when I got pregnant(Totally unexpected) with my daughter Ava , sadly i lost her in March at 18 weeks:cry::cry::cry:


Sorry to hear about your loss :'( xxxx :hugs:


----------



## honey08

Andypanda6570 said:


> I was 21 with my first son
> 23 with my second son
> 30 with my third son
> and 40 when I got pregnant(Totally unexpected) with my daughter Ava , sadly i lost her in March at 18 weeks:cry::cry::cry:


so so sorry :cry:


i was 28 , ill be 31 with this one x


----------



## teal

I was 25 :flower: xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

I was 16 when i had my first 18 when i had my second, 21 when i had my third, 24when i ad my fourth and this time i will be older than 29 lol i refuse to turn the next number xx


----------



## Cookie83

I am 27 and will be 27 when baby is born.


----------



## toddlerandpip

I had dd at 31 and will be 33 when ds arrives


----------



## Shmead

Seity said:


> Oh sure, just lump us 35 and olders ;) :rofl:

I knew she was young when I saw that! At 20, the difference between 21, 22, 23, 24 seems large enough to matter, but everything over 35 can be lumped together. If I (at 34) had done the poll, it would have been 1) Early teens 2) late teens 3) early twenties 4) late twenties 5) early 30s 6) late 30s and then 41, 42, 43 . . all the way to 50. Because at 35, the difference between 22 and 24 seems meaningless, but I know what a struggle it is to get pregnant as we age.

Perspective sure changes over time.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Fell pregnant at 17 with Mikey, had him at 18.
Had Kalea at 21
I'll be 24 with my 3rd and then I'm stopping!


----------



## Sidsapple

Andypanda6570 said:


> I was 21 with my first son
> 23 with my second son
> 30 with my third son
> and 40 when I got pregnant(Totally unexpected) with my daughter Ava , sadly i lost her in March at 18 weeks:cry::cry::cry:

Sorry for your loss :flower:

I will still be 34, not in the 35 and over yet :winkwink:


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm 26 :)


----------



## fairykate

I'm 30 now and turn 31 on Halloween this year, so will be 31 when bubs is born in Jan. He's my 1st :) 

Always said I wanted to either have HAD a baby or have one on the way by the age of 30!


----------



## youngwife20

Im 20 now 21 when babys due. im suprised i thought people would be alot older.. though i dont feel like a young mum ( as i planned to be around 18/19/20 with my first) but when people hear im 20 they seem suprised. but it seems almost average on here :) which is cool :)


----------



## leigh5tom

Shmead said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Oh sure, just lump us 35 and olders ;) :rofl:
> 
> I knew she was young when I saw that! At 20, the difference between 21, 22, 23, 24 seems large enough to matter, but everything over 35 can be lumped together. If I (at 34) had done the poll, it would have been 1) Early teens 2) late teens 3) early twenties 4) late twenties 5) early 30s 6) late 30s and then 41, 42, 43 . . all the way to 50. Because at 35, the difference between 22 and 24 seems meaningless, but I know what a struggle it is to get pregnant as we age.
> 
> Perspective sure changes over time.Click to expand...

Christ it's only a poll :wacko: if I had enough options to list 12 to 60 then I would have, I didn't do it to 'lump you all together'


----------



## Whitbit22

leigh5tom said:


> Shmead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Oh sure, just lump us 35 and olders ;) :rofl:
> 
> I knew she was young when I saw that! At 20, the difference between 21, 22, 23, 24 seems large enough to matter, but everything over 35 can be lumped together. If I (at 34) had done the poll, it would have been 1) Early teens 2) late teens 3) early twenties 4) late twenties 5) early 30s 6) late 30s and then 41, 42, 43 . . all the way to 50. Because at 35, the difference between 22 and 24 seems meaningless, but I know what a struggle it is to get pregnant as we age.
> 
> Perspective sure changes over time.Click to expand...
> 
> Christ it's only a poll :wacko: if I had enough options to list 12 to 60 then I would have, I didn't do it to 'lump you all together'Click to expand...

Wow don't think she was meaning that to be rude hun. Didn't come off as standoffish to me? Meh age is but a number anyway :dohh:


----------



## summer rain

22 x


----------



## Chaos

I was 28 with my DD1 and will be 30 with DD2


----------



## DukesAngel

I'll be 28 with my kid


----------



## newmommy23

I was 18 with my first, but lost her at nearly 18 weeks.
My second daughter, here on earth, was born when I was 20 years old. :flower:


----------



## NDH

I answered 26 but I could well be 27 - due date is two days after my birthday :shrug:

I always wanted to have my first baby between the ages of 22 and 25 but oh well.


----------



## heather91

17 for my first and 20 for my second :flower:


----------



## leigh5tom

Whitbit22 said:


> leigh5tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shmead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Oh sure, just lump us 35 and olders ;) :rofl:
> 
> I knew she was young when I saw that! At 20, the difference between 21, 22, 23, 24 seems large enough to matter, but everything over 35 can be lumped together. If I (at 34) had done the poll, it would have been 1) Early teens 2) late teens 3) early twenties 4) late twenties 5) early 30s 6) late 30s and then 41, 42, 43 . . all the way to 50. Because at 35, the difference between 22 and 24 seems meaningless, but I know what a struggle it is to get pregnant as we age.
> 
> Perspective sure changes over time.Click to expand...
> 
> Christ it's only a poll :wacko: if I had enough options to list 12 to 60 then I would have, I didn't do it to 'lump you all together'Click to expand...
> 
> Wow don't think she was meaning that to be rude hun. Didn't come off as standoffish to me? Meh age is but a number anyway :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry, hormones lol:kiss: xx


----------



## sugarheart

I'll be 24 when our first little one arrives :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I was 23 when i got pregnant, 24 when i gave birth :)


----------



## embojet

Had Molly 2 days before my 26th Birthday.


----------



## SouthernC

I will be 24 :)


----------



## Mrs HM

I'll be 32 when this one arrives.


----------



## leigh5tom

Thanks everyone for replying :) x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I will one month away from 21.


----------



## tiger

nearly 19 with my first and will be nearly 21 when this one is born . DH and i are married and both bubbas were planned .


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'll be 24 if she's on time, 25 if she's a week + late x


----------



## Srrme

I was 20 years old.


----------



## we can't wait

I was 19 when I get pregnant, but 20 when my LO was born. :thumbup:


----------



## TinyWriggler

I will be 22 but only a week before my 23rd!


----------



## Robynx

i'll be 18 nearly 19 :)


----------



## lynnikins

was 22 when ds1 was born will be 26 not long after this one is born


----------



## MonkeyFeet

Assuming all goes well I'll be 27 unless baby is more than 9 days late in which case I'll be 28 :)


----------



## charleosgirl

I'll be 31 :)


----------



## babyb54

I will be 25. :)


----------



## chobette

I'll be 21 with our first child.


----------



## JadeEmChar

I was 20 when i had my first
26 when i had my second
28 with this one :)


----------



## sarah0108

15 when i was pregnant, 16 when she was born


----------



## Star7890

Baby will be born a few months before my 22nd birthday, OH will be a month away from being 24 :) xx


----------



## newfielady

I will be 22 when our fist baby is born. :D


----------



## cherryglitter

21 when pregnant. 22 when i had him (by two weeks!)

23 when pregnant this time, 23 when i have him/her!


----------



## sam*~*louize

24 on first, 27 on second. I'm surprised it varies so much, thought there would be one a lot higher but not really!


----------



## dizzy65

19 when i got pregnant and i was 20 when i had DS


----------



## Gretaa

if he decides to show up on his due date or later i'll be 22, if he shows up lets say 4/5 days early or earlier than that i'll be 21 :D so we'll see


----------



## myheadismush

i was 16 with my first, 20 with my second and 25 with this little peanut!


----------



## gidge

This is my first and I´m 33. Surprised to see it´s the lowest percentage on the chart.


----------



## Mabythistime

35!


----------



## Cedemarie

I was 20 with first DS
23 with second DS
and I'll be 28 this time


----------



## 5-a-side

#1 I was 19
#2 I was 24
This one I will be 30


----------



## Yikesy

I shall be 26!


----------



## Kmx

I am 20 :D


----------



## sparkler1971

#1 when i was 25
#2 when i was 27
#3 when i was 37

Felt the need to see a few more large numbers on this thread....LOL


----------



## juicee

I had my first daughter 2 weeks after my 18th, x


----------



## Bunska

32 for me


----------



## rainbows_x

Concieved at 19, gave birth at 20. x


----------



## Caezzybe

41 for my first and will be 42 when my second is born :)


----------



## xBabyGoose

I found out i was pregnant with my first 3 weeks after my 21st birthday. 

Felt perfect to me, as my 21st was incredible... got spoilt rotten and had my last crazy outings - then just as i thought it was all over i found out i'd been given the best gift of all :)


----------



## v2007

Got pregnant at 16, had her at 17. 

:)

V xxx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

just realised I put 22 when I will in fact be 23 by the time bubba is here - whoopsie!


----------



## janine0187

I am surprised there is so many young ones... I thought most on the forum here would be older when they get their baby.

I found out I am pregnant when I was 24 and I will be 25 when I get my first baby.


----------



## Treelo

I turned 20 6wks before DS1 was born.


----------



## kmumtobe

24 x


----------



## keyring86

I was 19 when I had my first one. I'm 25 having my second one.


----------



## Marini_Mare

I'll be 25, but due date is around my bday, so I could be 26!


----------



## Mrs_X

im 23, but will be 24 when baby is born :)


----------



## janine0187

I love the way most of you are actually in my age group! :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

ive put 25 but it depnds if he arrives on time i could be 26


----------



## LunaRose

I just turned 22 when my son was born :baby:


----------



## Proud_Mommy

22 with DD and now 24 with baby #2


----------



## ellie27

Good mix of ages on here I see!!!

I had my first a few weeks before turning 33 and my 2nd will arrive just before I am 35 - so, first aged 32 and 2nd age 34 :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

i was 21 almost 22 when i found out i was pregnant so i will be 22


----------



## Dashiki

I would have just turned 30.


----------



## EstelSeren

I was 22 when I found out I'm pregnant and will be 23 when the baby's born! I turned 23 in June and am due 10th December!

Beca :wave:


----------



## frangi33

Wow, what a mix, Its nice to see so many ladies of different ages enjoying motherhood or planning on it x


----------



## jadesh101

18 when fell pregnant 19 when I had DD1

20 when I fell pregnant and I will be 21 when I have her


----------



## Hunbun

I was 21 when I found out I was pregnant and 22 when LO was born O:)


----------



## romeo.juliet

We found out a month before I turned 24 we're pregnant with no. 1 and due Dec 6th :)


----------



## BabyDash619

DH and I are both 27 and will be when we have our first baby in December. a little girl!


----------



## silverrein

I will be 26 when I have our son :)


----------



## mavsprtynpink

I turn 25 Jan. 22 and baby is due March 5th.


----------



## Guppy051708

I placed my vote as 21. I MCed with my frist when i was 21, then had DS when i was 22. and im expecting in Feb, so i'll be 23 :)


----------



## queenlavera

Preggo with first, i'm 29.


----------



## Leopard

17 :)


----------



## HappiestMom

24 when she was conceived and when shes born... my age group is winning..yay for the 24 year old ladies lol lol..


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby was born exactly a month after I turned 27. No2 will be born a few months before I turn 30.


----------



## vikki22

I was 17 couple months before my 18th birthday when i had my son and almost 19 when i had my daughter than a surprise came alone my son when i was 20 with my youngest now AGAIN im pregnant with my last baby forsure! and ill be almost 23 wow im crazy lol but i love them all so much


----------



## myheadismush

16 with my first small man, 20 with my second and 25 with the one im expecting :)


----------



## GoooRooo

I will be 37, hubby will be 38. I once got told by a fertility consultant that I was silly to have left it so late to try for children. I was 30 when I met my husband, we got married at 32 and we started trying for children straight away. What would she have preferred me to do, get preggers by a stranger on a one night stand in my 20s?!


----------



## kirsteee

I was 20 when i found out. Then a month after my 21st birthday/engagement.. Hollie was born :) xx


----------



## pinklightbulb

I was 22 when I found out, 23 when Eamon was born.


----------



## MrsSaraKate

I was 24 when I found out I was pregnant. I'll be 25 when the baby is born.


----------



## Mama_D

I was 17 when I found out with my first And 18 when I had him. 
With this baby, I'm 21 now, and will be 22 before the baby is born.


----------



## IvyBaby

32 with first daugther and 34 with the second!


----------



## j3ss

If my estimated due date is right, I will have been 27 for one week. My husband turns 26 on my due date!


----------



## honeymama

I'm 25 now and my baby is due almost 2 weeks after my 26th birthday, so it depends on when she decides to make her entrance.


----------



## Petra80

I was 16


----------



## EmzLouise

21 when I found out, I'll be 22 when the baby is born.


----------



## Boothh

I was 19 with my son, all things going to plan will be 22 with the second one x


----------



## Boothh

I was 19 with my son, ( I was 20 six weeks later ) all things going to plan will be 22 with the second one x


----------



## somebody

26 first one
30 second 
34 this time


----------



## bbyno1

I was 21:) will be 23 with my 2nd


----------



## Emma1987

24 for conception and birth. OH was 25 for conception and will be 26 a few weeks before LO is due.


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

I'll be 23 when I give birth, will be 24 3 months after.
OH will be 27 when I gove birth and will be 28 4 months after.
xx


----------



## xAmberLFCx

This is my 1st baby and i'm 21 but was 20 when i fell pregnant xx


----------



## Nora97

I'll be 15


----------



## Angelbabymama

I'll be 20 :D x


----------



## Onemoretime5

I was 20 when I had my first, second at 21, third at 22, fourth at 25 and now my fifth and sixth at 33

I was married at 19 my husband passed away the day after my last daughters first birthday. I am now remarried and preggo with twins :)


----------



## BleedingBlack

19 when I got pregnant, 20 when I had her.


----------



## happygal

i was 20 when i had my first. 28 when i had my second and ill be 30 when i have this baby x


----------



## Aurora_xox

24 when I found out and I'm 25 now and my baby is due in February.


----------



## PitaKat

I'll be 23 when baby is born, and Hubby will be 34.


----------



## x__amour

I was 19. :flower:


----------



## babypeanut25

On my EDD ill be 25 but since im due 5 days (1 day if you go by last scan) before my brithday there is a chance ill be in labour or have had baby on my 26 birthday!


----------



## baby_mama87

I'll be 24 when bubba comes in may! :D


----------



## Sarahhh92

18 if he's on time, 19 if he's late :)


----------



## Autumntx

1st baby at 17, second at 19 and this is my 3rd....I'm 33:)


----------



## JASMAK

I was 27 with my first, 29 with my second, and 35 with my third.


----------



## happynewmom1

I was 21 when I had my first and will be 23 when this one arrives :)


----------



## mumeee

babypeanut25 said:


> On my EDD ill be 25 but since im due 5 days (1 day if you go by last scan) before my brithday there is a chance ill be in labour or have had baby on my 26 birthday!

 Almost exactly the same as I was. I was due 6 days before my 26th birthday and went into early labour on my birthday, giving birth 3 days later.


----------



## snowfia

I'll be 17. She's due 3 weeks before my 18th :)


----------



## luckymommy22

I was 22 when my little girl came and i think id like another in about 5 more years


----------



## Drazic<3

I was 23 :) and this time as long as baby isn't late I'll be 24 :)


----------



## ruby09

Baby is due two weeks before my 27th birthday. :)


----------



## thatONEgirlK

25 two month after my birthday ;)


----------



## Karin70

1st baby at 17


----------



## jodiex

I was 20 when I got pregnant and I had jake on my 21st birthday  x


----------



## Loui1001

I was 31 with LO and will be 33 if all goes well with this pregnancy


----------



## ellismum

28 and OH was 30.


----------



## Guppy051708

Just updating:



Guppy051708 said:


> I placed my vote as 21. I MCed with my frist when i was 21, then had DS when i was 22. and im expecting in Feb, so i'll be 23 :)

I got pregnant with this baby (#3- a DD) at 24. I will be giving birth at age 25 (DH will be 26). This is our final baby as i have medical issues. We will have 3 under 3 while im 25, which i know isnt the standard for American women, however, i have endometriosis and an array of other health issues that need addressed, so we felt it worked out well that we started our family so early, otherwise we may not have the size of the family had we waited until the standard age of ~28 to try for our first. So even though everyone thought we were crazy young and absolutely nuts :blush:, it actually ended up working in our favor and being a blessing in disguise, due to the risk of infertility and whatnot...everything happens for a reason i suppose.

All of them were planned.


----------



## mspotter

33 with my first and 35 this time round :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

23 and he was planned


----------



## BellaBoo0512

25 :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Bubs is due 2 weeks after my 39th birthday............geez, feel old saying that on here, most of everyone else seems so young


----------



## LockandKey

married at 19
22 when we had our first
will be only a few weeks away from my 25th birthday when #2 is born
both were planned


----------



## ispeakinsongs

29... just :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

24 will be 25 having this one


----------



## BookWormMom

Married at 19
Baby #1 at 22
Baby #2 at 28


----------



## PearDrops20

I'm 21 :) will be 22 a couple of months after he;s born lol


----------



## Mrs Bee

I got married at 19 and we have just had our first at 22... She took us 10 months of ttc


----------



## mamichulo5

I was 17 when pregnant and DS1 was born 3wks. after 18th bday, 2nd-22, 3rd-23, 4th-27, 5th-31


----------



## jellybean87

I was pregnant at 18 but 19 when I had dd. I will be 25 this time


----------



## miriam

I ll be 27 :)


----------



## SisterRose

21 with Ellie, 24 this time


----------



## Zebra2023

I will be 22 :)


----------



## MamaFlick

If she comes on my due date, I'll be 27. If she's a week late, I'll be 28. :) I was due the same day as her and was a week late... shall history repeat itself?


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

First 20, 2nd 22, 3rd 25 

X x


----------



## undomestic

I'll turn 28 a couple months before the baby is born :)


----------



## Pansy

I'll be 33 by my due date. This is my first.


----------



## mnonie

I'll be 23, but OH is only 19 :o (not that anyone can tell)


----------



## skimomma

I'll be 45. Yay!


----------



## MommyGrim

I was 17 with DD and will be 20 with this one!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Just had my first at 23.


----------



## soulvibe

I was 22 when I concieved, will be 23 when babe #1 comes out. Always thought I'd be a little younger starting out but.. Here I am.


----------



## zanDark

I'll be a couple of months away from turning 36 when LO arrives


----------



## Purplehippo

Ill be 37 when I have first


----------



## vtjess423

I had just turned 31 (6 days before) when I had my son. :) I'm 33 with this one.


----------



## Sorsha

Assuming the new bean sticks, I'll have just turned 33. :)


----------



## kaykay

I was 20 at the time I thought I was completely ready but looking back although I love and adore and cherish my daughter. I do wish I would of focused on my career before starting a family. I was quite niave and my daughters father is a real waste of time. Im 24 now and have a fantastic partner and having baby number 2. I feel more safe and secure this time round and lucky that my partner is a brilliant dad too my 4 year old and will be a fab daddy.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Im 21 now and will be at the time of birth too :)


----------



## sharnahw

having my first at 30 :)


----------



## july2013

22 when I found out, and still will be when baba arrives. I'm not 23 until August


----------



## Nela

27 here :flower:


----------



## LynseyPynsey

Fell pregnant 2 weeks before my 19th birthday, had baby at 19 and I've just turned 20 :)


----------



## Exmxb

Had my first son when I was 21 (almost 22), will have #2 when I'm 23. :3


----------



## beccaboo82

21 with my 1st Megan
23 with my 2nd Callum 
27 with my 3rd Abigail 4 days before my 28th 
I will be 31 with our 2nd son


----------



## Cupcake.Star

I'l be 26 :flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

18 when I fell pregnant with DD1 and 19 when she was born.
20 when I fell pregnant with DD2 and 21 when she was born.
21 when I fell pregnant with this baby and I'll be 22 when he/she is born.


----------



## DebbieF

I'm 32 now, I will be 33 when I have my baby. :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I was 23 when I fell pregnant with Josh. 24 when he was born :)


----------



## sue_88

24.

Will turn 25 in July but not till 25th so she'll definitely be here before my birthday!


----------



## Noo

Ds 1 - 19
ds 2 - 27


----------



## sept2010

Had lo at 22 yrs old few weeks before turnin 23. Im not 25 and expecting my second when im 26! I feel old lol


----------



## EternalLove

14 when I got pregnant had my son at 15


----------



## Kittycat155

30 but will be 31. If it was my choice I would have had 4 kids by now.


----------



## kaleirafinn

I'm 22 and will still be 22 when I have the baby :)


----------



## MrsR3AM5

I'll be 39 when I have my 1st in October.


----------



## Feff

16 when I got pregnant and 16 when I gave birth :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

I fell pregnant with my first at 21 and had him at 22. And I fell pregnant with my second at 24 and will give birth at 24.


----------



## GingerPanda

Fell pregnant at 24, and will have bub about a month before I turn 25.


----------



## geordie_gal

25 when I fell pregnant will be 26 when its born x


----------



## embeth

Pregnant with number 1 at 25 had him when I was 26 xx


----------



## twinmummy06

First pregnancy was twins at 18, delivered at 19.


----------



## Kyme3

16 with first now 28 with 4th


----------



## mel28nicole

Not sure if I'll be 21 or 22. Due date is February 25, and my birthday is the 22nd :)


----------



## salamander91

I'll be 22 when I have my first :)


----------



## wellsk

I'll be 23, with my first (and probably last! :haha:)


----------



## curiouskatt19

Pregnant at 18, first baby boy will be born when I'm 19! <3


----------



## Chris59

I was 14


----------



## GroomerMama

Pregnant with our first & I'll be 23 at her birth


----------



## LaDY

With my first I was 23...and now with my 2nd I will be 29 x


----------



## lov3hat3

Pregnant with #1 at 16, had him at 16. 
Pregnant with #2 at 19 and ill have this one at 19 :)


----------



## wolfQ

I'm 29 and this is my first


----------



## 40WeekWait

I'll be 23 with DH a few days away from being 29


----------



## Jay900

I will be 23 when pips here and oh will be a week or so shy if 31 :flower:


----------



## thosevibes

18 but I lost at five weeks.

I'm now 21 with my second pregnancy.


----------



## Helzy

I'll be 24, and OH will be a couple of days from being 30!


----------



## ladygogs

I was 16 having my first and am 38 having my last xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

21 with my first and 42 with my last. :)


----------



## LaDY

I was 23 x


----------



## +tivethoughts

I was 25 (just.....as I turned 26 the next day!) Hubby was 33. 

This baby I will be 28 and hubby will be 35.


----------



## donnarobinson

I got pregnant with my son at 23 had him at 24, now I'm 25 and pregnant with my 2nd, ill be 26 when there born x


----------



## hakunamatata

32


----------



## Kate7590

Ill be 23 :)


----------



## Zuki

I'll be 32 when Para is born.


----------



## ashybug

I will be 22 :) dh will be 25


----------



## AC1987

I was 25 when I had my first :)


----------

